# probleme de conversion .iso pour installer linux sur imac



## lakebodom (6 Avril 2011)

Bonjours,
Le principal est dans le titre; j'ai téléchargé ubuntu sur le site http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download et comme instruction on me dit d'écrire "e.g., hdiutil convert -format UDRW -o ~/path/to/target.img ~/path/to/ubuntu.iso" dans le terminal si je comprend bien. Mais la commande n'est pas reconnue . . .
Si vous pouvez m'aider sa serai super


----------



## daffyb (6 Avril 2011)

je ne comprends pas ce que tu cherches à faire.
Ton lien te permet de télécharger un fichier .iso
Une fois le téléchargement terminé, il te suffit de graver la galette vie l'utilitaire de disque par exemple


----------



## ntx (6 Avril 2011)

Et avec VBox tu peux utiliser directement ton ISO sans le graver.  :rateau:


----------

